# Things you do every day to help your SA.....



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I try to get out and I also try to read CBT books.


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

Look at myself in the mirror and try to compliment myself on something :sus


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

Reading books and doing CBT lately. Trying to think some more positive things about myself, or at least be aware of my thoughts instead of letting them steamroll me.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

I exercise almost everyday (5-6 days per week). This tends to lessen my anxiety a bit, and I get a good feeling from doing something good for myself.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Mindfuless and reminding myself not to babble, that I dont need to impress, that I dont need to speak, that some people are cranky, that no-one is so important that I must ***** myself out to them emotionally, giving myself time to respond, using mindfulness to observe the environment to stop me going inside my head.


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

I started a new habit of eating a can of mixed vegetables everyday. It makes me feel good to eat something healthy and it might help me with depression in the long run. Mainly just to feel like I'm doing something good for myself.


----------



## ezpk (Feb 11, 2008)

i have been monitoring my thoughts and scolding myself when i fall into the vicious cycle of self-deprication, and replacing those thoughts with rational ones. moving on with CBT hopefully. i can't manage to slow-talk however, i fear that i am just too fast paced by nature.


----------



## Psyche8888 (Jul 12, 2008)

Eating well and exercising. Trying to go out and do things that I find less stressful, but that are still social, like a movie with a close friend or lunch with my mom (as opposed to parties etc.) so I don't get super lonely. I find positive music when I need to get going and sad music when I need to release very helpful. I find music can hugely effect my mood so I try to use it to help instead of hinder.

-E


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I force myself in uncomfortable situations and practice


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

I workout, and read CBT books, but they haven't been helpful lately *sigh*


----------



## shy_chick (Sep 27, 2006)

Trying to be more active e.g. I joined a gym and I'm trying to exercise most days. Keeping up regular activities and leaving the house helps as it is harder if I am cacooned at home on my own.


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

Exercise
Remind myself of what I *really* value and do it regardless of how I feel (ACT)
I still have a lot of the CBT techniques from Dr. Richards ingrained in me too


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

meggiehamilton said:


> I try to get out and I also try to read CBT books.


I have found I HAVE to get out everyday.......Now, I'm still working on the exercise;-). I bought some fresh vegies, and I didn't go into cardiac arrest;-). Changing thinking patters as well;-) (Like this green stuff taste good;-D)


----------



## southward (Jul 25, 2008)

I try to get out of the house everday (besides going to work).
I've been trying to speak with people and trying to not care what they think, and I've been avoiding depressing music. That last part is hard to do because most of my music collection isn't really up beat, but suprisingly enough it does help.


----------



## shy_chick (Sep 27, 2006)

Managing some exercise, it took weeks/months to join as I procrastinated so much! Food, nope not managed that one. I don't believe green stuff tastes nice  I'm better at fruit than veg though.
I've been driving to places I wouldn't normally as worried about finding parking. I'm trying to be on a roll before my job interview next week and lift my mood a bit.


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

meggiehamilton said:


> I try to get out and I also try to read CBT books.










Added to the reading/learning, I try to actually practice CBT techniques.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I don't really do anything to help it, it's kinda pointless to me.


----------



## VerbalHologram (Feb 19, 2007)

i normally just bite the bullet and keep going..


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> I force myself in uncomfortable situations and practice


Ditto, i put myself in situations purposely cos i don't want to be in them in short sticking two fingers up to SA.


----------



## not_so_cloudy (Jun 29, 2008)

Iam just now learning that I have these conditions, and have struggled with it without knowing what it was. So now I am looking for ways to make myself better, ways to improve me as a human being. this thread gave some good ideas


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

I smoke alot, drink alot of coffee, eat alot of meat and sugar, sit in front of the computer all day...

doesn't seem to help though :con


----------

